# Graco GM 10000



## GDP (Jun 15, 2012)

Do any of you have any experience or reviews on the Graco GM 10000? Its an older model Sprayer but in really good condition so i'm considering purchasing it. Let me know if you have any information on this model. Thank you.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

GDP said:


> Do any of you have any experience or reviews on the Graco GM 10000? Its an older model Sprayer but in really good condition so i'm considering purchasing it. Let me know if you have any information on this model. Thank you.


As far as I know they don't longer sell the repair kit for the pumps. I never used those double pump sprayers.


----------



## ToesToYachts (Dec 28, 2014)

I have a Gm10,000. I bought mine in 1998 prior to the Gmax series so I cannot comment on those but my pump is an animal. The piston assemblies are exactly the same as the Gm5000's. There are just 2 of them instead of one, mainly for the extra power and if one starts to falter you will make it through the day without downtime. They rarely breakdown and are worth every penny in many cases. Regarding parts, I honestly have never needed anything but packings(once). $600 bucks is cheap for one but I have tried to sell mine once before at $2000 without response. And recently for $1500 without response That may explain the price. I paid $4500 new. I can say they are not friendly to move around.


----------

